# App Help



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

I edited the Ics analog clock to be red and was thinking is there a way to make the widget open alarm clock app when touched thanks just need a way how I can get my way through if I'm lead in. the right direction thanks alot in advance


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

Come on guys can you say anything


----------

